# DIY Euro Brace Shrimp tank.



## theantman (Dec 31, 2012)

hi everyone! new to planted tanks. after seeing alot of rimless setups, i decided i wanted to create one myself by the ole diy de-rim job. lots of post on not trusting diy tanks..... so I started my first shrimp tank over the xmas holiday. I de-rimmed a standard 10 gal (petco $1gal sale) and had a local glass company cut me narrow 1.5" strips to create my own euro bracing. i'm really happy with how it turned out! heres a snapshot of full tank. i have a 18" finnex ray 2 hanging 20" from the substrate and i'm running a fluval nano intank filter. looking to add in a co2 system some time very soon. let me know if you have one available.. hoping to get one around 150. love some feedback... substrate is floramax, and i wish i wouldn't have used it. should have gone with eco complete, but i'm on a tight budget for this setup. thanks for looking,
happy new year!
ant


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks good so far. The only thing I would do is create more structure with the hardscape. Purposeful placement of the rocks, etc. I'm thinking of doing a similar derimmed 15 gallon.

the addiction continues...


----------

